# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Problme Crystl32.ocx

## Footeux

Bonjour. C'est encore moi avec le fameux crystl32.ocx. Sur le poste client (XP SP2) cet OCX n'est pas reconnu. J'ai bien effectu le fameux Regsvr32 Crystl32.ocx mais rien n'y fait. L'erreur indique est "LoadLibrairy("Crystl32.ocx")  chou. Le module spcifi est introuvable". L'ocx est pourtant dans Windows System32 !!! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider  rsoudre ce problme. Merci d'avance car la je vais craquer  :;): .

Tag [Rsolu] ajout par l.nico
merci d'y penser  l'avenir

----------


## Footeux

Bon eh bien voil j'ai trouv la soluce. Pour tous ceux que cela interesse voici la liste de dll et ocx pour faire fonctionner les tats crystal sous vb.
Tous les fichiers p2*.dll ; crystl32.ocx ; crpe32.dll. 
Voil. Bonne journe.

----------


## sur_uix

Merci de donner ta solution.
Tu n'as pas eu de rponse,   ::oops::  car il me semble qu'ici presque tout le monde utilise le RDC.

----------

